# Late term PG mare udder pics.... pic added



## 2minis4us (Apr 30, 2012)

My mare is getting really close. This is my first foal ever. Her bag is coming in more everyday and her nipples are straight down. I have no idea how big her udder is supposed to get right before she foals.

Can someone post some pics for me of your mares udders close to foaling ?

There is no milk or anything yet, vulva still pinkish, but I sense she is getting close.


----------



## Mona (Apr 30, 2012)

If nipples are full, and pointing straight down, it shouldn't be long! Keep a CLOSE watch on her. There is no "supposed to be" when it comes to signs, as each mare can be different. What might be "normal" for one mare, may be abnormal for the next, but by the sounds of it, the signs your mare is showing sound "typical" of a mare quite close.


----------



## Mona (Apr 30, 2012)

OK, I have far too many horses and far too many years to sort through it all, but I did pull up a couple of examples here.

Mare 1 pictured here on:

April 14:







April 23:






April 27:






She foaled April 28.

Mare 2 pictured here on:

May 4:






May 8:






She foaled on May 8.


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

2minis4us please come over to the mare and foal thread, There are lots of helpful experienced ladies there with plenty of pics to see.


----------



## Becky (May 1, 2012)

Here are udder pictures of one of my mares from last night. I thought she would foal last night, but didn't. The only thing lacking here is her nipples hadn't filled out.


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

Here is one of my mares a few hours before foaling


----------



## 2minis4us (May 1, 2012)

I am going to get some pictures today after my hubby gets home and will post them later.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 1, 2012)

Visit my webpage on signs of foaling, there are some helpful photos, but all mares are different and some don't get a full bag before they foal!


----------



## 2minis4us (May 1, 2012)

> Visit my webpage on signs of foaling, there are some helpful photos, but all mares are different and some don't get a full bag before they foal!


I have been reading your webpage like a Bible ! Also the one from IAM Ranch and Scott Creek.

BTW the baby was kicking this morning like the video Tremor posted of her mare's foal kicking, it is on Kaprikorn's thread.


----------



## 2minis4us (May 1, 2012)

Here is a picture taken today of her bag, sorry it's not very good/


----------



## Becky (May 1, 2012)

Great picture! She's not quite ready yet from that picture, but she's not far off.


----------

